# Pittie Needs a Working Home



## Britney Croteau (Sep 29, 2010)

My heart is broken and I'm absolutely crushed but due to my most unfortunate living situation, I need to rehome the love of my life.

He's a d**n good working dog and has incredible potential so he needs to go to a sport home. 

Here's some info on him: 

Trooper, CGC is a 3 year old NM APBT (born 01/01/2007). He is super social with people, but will light up like a match when told. He hits hard on the suit. He'll take the pocket, back or arm, whatever is presented to him. His hunt, search and retrieve drives are pretty stellar and his prey drive is off the charts. He's wicked food/toy/ball motivated and loves to work.

he is very picky with other dogs and absolutely hates cats. He is of course housebroken and crate trained. He is affectionate and lovable and cuddly with his people so i'd really like to see him in a home that is going to treat him like a member of the family in addition to working him.

I have some clips of us messing around from 2 summers ago on my youtube page. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9jM3Lk6tT4 and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sli8rjh1V_M&feature=related 

He is certainly more mature and calm now than he was back then. He doesn't scream any more and actually barks when guarding or alerting. I have attached a couple pictures and will try to get more video of him working, as well as some examples of his hunt drive if anyone wants it.


----------



## Britney Croteau (Sep 29, 2010)

I have received a lot of the same questions about my boy, so I am posting the answers here for everyone to see. Of course they were questions i should have included in my original post, but I just wasn't thinking. 

We are in southern NH, right on the MA boarder. 

I do not want to have to ship him. I would much rather meet someone 1/2 way so i could meet them in person and feel more comfortable about where he is going.

He is available to an approved home only. If it doesn't work out with said home, he needs to come back to me, or I need to approve where he goes to next.

No, he is not intact. He was neutered at 2 years old.

I had posted him on a friend's forum and included some more recent video. Here's the link, http://mcbulldog2001.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=adults&action=display&thread=2042

As far as his line/pedigree goes, I am not completely sure. The woman that bred him couldn't afford to take care of him. He had pneumonia when he was 6 weeks old, and she just opted to euthanize him. I took him from her and nursed him back to health. I have her phone number somewhere and will try to get her a call. As far as i know she did have papers on both parents.


----------



## Britney Croteau (Sep 29, 2010)

I have had a lot of interest in Trooper but have not found the right match yet. He is still available.


----------

